# Restomod interior help



## Jonwilkerson (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a more updated look in the 66 I'm building but really don't know where to start looking for late model interiors (front buckets and console primarily, possibly the back seat) that would fit that body style well. Is there anybody out there that has experience with this or could post a link to another thread here that discusses it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jon,
I've seen pictures of guys installing 04-06 GTO seats in the classics, they look pretty good. 

I checked out your pictures and you guys have one hell of a project! Nice Job.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am putting 06 gto seats in my 65 and was VERY surprised how nice they fit in, with only minor modifications to the brackets and they are worlds more comfortable than the old seats , you are also able to keep all power functions of the seats, I am making my own center console. I think you will be hard pressed to find something that will bolt right in. The rear seats from the 06 have to be cut down to fit they are to tall and block the view out the back window.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jonwilkerson said:


> I'm looking for a more updated look in the 66 I'm building but really don't know where to start looking for late model interiors (front buckets and console primarily, possibly the back seat) that would fit that body style well. Is there anybody out there that has experience with this or could post a link to another thread here that discusses it. Thanks a lot.


I installed 2005 GTO front buckets purchased on e-bay in my 1967 GTO and they fit in pretty well (I have no console). I left the original back seat in due to installation costs. Good luck.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks like you are going to have an outstanding ride. i enjoyed your pics, especially the youtube clips. i ended up doing basically the same thing to my core support.


----------

